
iFixit’s iPhone 11 Pro Max teardown finds higher-capacity battery, 4GB of RAM - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/09/ifixits-iphone-11-pro-max-teardown-finds-larger-battery-4gb-of-ram/
======
dickeytk
why not link to the actual iFixit article?

[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+11+Pro+Max+Teardown/1...](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+11+Pro+Max+Teardown/126000)

~~~
sieabahlpark
Ad money of course.

~~~
jrockway
I think the question was why don't WE on HN link to iFixit. If Ars wants to
also write an article that links to them, that's fine... but it's best to go
right to the source from here.

------
fyfy18
It's interesting it only has 4GB of RAM, considering Android phones usually
have more. The Samsung S10+ comes with 12GB for example. Apple must be
laughing over not having to pay three times as much for RAM.

12GB seems overkill though. My Xiaomi phone from last year only has 6GB and
has no issues. I wonder if it's just for marketing purposes...

